# Slam Dunk Fishing Tournament Aug, 8th



## LPCOASTAL (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## bait girl (Jul 23, 2009)

I just picked up a flyer at the one of the bait stores, and it seems to be a great Tournament for the whole family! I was justwoundering, what time does the Tournament start?


----------



## LPCOASTAL (Jul 22, 2009)

The Tournament will start at sunrise till5pm, Augst 8th. Were looking forward to a good turn out for all ages.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

If anyone needs a ride and wants to join up I think me and my little boy might do this..


----------



## captlancepowers (Apr 14, 2008)

thislooks like it would be a great tournament for the family... will we have to leave from a certain area or can we start fishing at daylight and what time and where do the scales open and close?

Thanks,


----------



## LPCOASTAL (Jul 22, 2009)

Saturday August 8th, start fishing at daylight, leave anywhere. Scales open at 2pmyou must weigh in atShoreline Park Gulf Breeze. In order to compete in prize money in the junior angler they must have a ticket in their name, ages 16 and below. Kids under 10are free, if they weigh a fish they will get a special prize while supplies last. Please pass the word on it is for a good cause.

Thanks,

LP


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

A friend of mine is organizing this and proceeds are for a local good cause: Gulf Breeze Girls Basketball team. I plan on entering. will attach the rules...:banghead(hopefully). Good prize pots and excellent event for the family!!! Join me!!!


----------



## pj920 (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds like a great time, hopefully we can make it out.


----------



## LPCOASTAL (Jul 22, 2009)

<DIV style="BORDER-RIGHT: #7f9db9 0.5pt solid; PADDING-RIGHT: 5pt; BORDER-TOP: #7f9db9 0.5pt solid; PADDING-LEFT: 5pt; BACKGROUND: white; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5pt; BORDER-LEFT: #7f9db9 0.25pt solid; PADDING-TOP: 5pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #7f9db9 0.5pt solid"><P style="BORDER-RIGHT: medium none; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: medium none; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: medium none; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none; mso-border-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .5pt; mso-border-left-alt: solid #7F9DB9 .25pt; mso-padding-alt: 5.0pt 5.0pt 5.0pt 5.0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I just wanted to tell everyone that there were acouple mistakes in the Pensacola News Journal Pelican today that I wanted to clarify. One being is that starting time is sunrise the day of the Tournament. Also scales open at 2pm and closes 5pm. Finally, Junior Angler prize is 100, Lady Angler is 150. Sorry for the confusion. We will be selling tickets SaturdayAugust 1stat Publix in Gulf Breeze from 10am-4pm. This is your only chance to recieve three free raffle tickets with your purchase of a Tournament ticket.</DIV><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Thanks


----------



## florida_girl23 (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't wait! Good luck to all of the anglers.


----------



## LPCOASTAL (Jul 22, 2009)

Just a reminder tickets will be on sale tomorrow at Publix, 10am till 4pm. This is your only chance to recieve three free raffle tickets with your purchase of a Tournament Ticket!


----------



## LPCOASTAL (Jul 22, 2009)

We can't wait to see everyone out on Saturday. We want to thank all the anglers who already bought tickets, and want to remind those who haven't that the basketball team will be selling tickets at Hot Spots in Gulf Breeze on Friday 4-8. Tickets will be avaiable at all outlets up until Friday. Thanks agin for all your support, good luck and have fun!


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

These girls have worked very hard to put this event together, so please give them your support if your planning on fishing Saturday. They have some pretty good prizes being offered also!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I need to put the boat back together and get it ready.. I've got plenty of fuel, just need it back together and cleaned up...


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be picking up Mitch's and My tickets tomorrow or Friday. Looks like the weather will be just perfect, getting those storms out of the way by Sat. So who all is/ has entered??? Love the competition.......


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be picking up Mitch's and My tickets tomorrow or Friday. Looks like the weather will be just perfect, getting those storms out of the way by Sat. So who all is/ has entered??? Love the competition.......


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Omega Construction entered today, we will be first place for the speckled trout division no doubt!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

AND WE WERE!! Lots of fun


----------



## hawkeyes (Jul 27, 2009)

Enjoyed the tourney.Well run;THANKS.Any results posted yet?


----------

